# help with new bindings? now drive vs genesis x



## ratking20 (Jan 18, 2013)

looking for new bindings for my YES PYL 162
Currently using burton malavitas and burton imperials size 10

looking for something comfortable and responsive for my new more aggressive board
(im coming from a gnu riders choice)
i dont venture in the park so i switched to a more freeride setup
ride on the ice coast and out west looking for powder. some heli/cat boarding also

NOW Drive..i like the idea of the now bindings but never tried them. dont like that u cant rotate the highback tho. i like how they are made to be smooth edge to edge, and how the kinda dampen the board so its not as harsh.

BURTON Genesis X. Im pretty certain they will be pretty comfortable as they are similiar to the malavitas. might be less responsive than the drives? anybody know for sure?

can anyone compare these for me in
1 response
2 comfort
3 fit with my size 10(reduced footprint) boot
4. compatibility with my riding(probably a tie)
5 anything else

thanks for the help. ps i dont really care about price


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ratking20 said:


> looking for new bindings for my YES PYL 162
> Currently using burton malavitas and burton imperials size 10
> 
> looking for something comfortable and responsive for my new more aggressive board
> ...


I've got some '15 Diodes on my old PYL. I prefer them to the Cartel's I had on it for a bit. Not quite as comfy but definitely better suited. I tried the original Now Drives but wasn't happy with how they fit my boots - I understand that this wouldn't be a problem with the current iteration and really want to try them again. Although I love Burton bindings if it was me I'd be throwing the Drives on there - this is DCP's exact set up right? What does he know? You know Yes/Now are basically the same people? This kind of symmetry pleases me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Drives are awesome. Genesis X are awesome.

Buy both


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You literally can't go wrong. You want Medium in both. 

Not being able to rotate the high backs is a non issue on the drives unless you have a ludicrous stance. They have a small lateral 'wing' to them, absolutely loved that for being able to really drive (hah) pressure right out to the contact points. I rode them on a Custom X at +21, -9. Genesis are just downright fantastic bindings that I don't think I've heard anyone actively dislike. Prefer other bindings sure, but it's hard to find issues with the Genesis. I haven't ridden the X version, but slapping a stiffer but still super comfortable high back on it seems like a win to me. I was going to buy a pair until I found a screaming deal on some Cartel LTDs with the Diode highback.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like the concept of Nows, but if you get them at the very least budget to replace the ladders and ratchets with Burtons. Honestly, I'd recommend replacing the entire straps.

My Nows are currently sitting on the sidelines with a busted toe ratchet and the ladders are chewed the shit. They might have 10-12 days of use on them.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Drives are awesome. Genesis X are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy both




Yes this. 

But to choose one for your pyl, I vote the Drive. Not because the Gen X is inferior but because I prefer it in est form. 

My Drives are doing fine with factory straps and ratchets. But swapping to Burton strap kits is a popular mod. You don’t hear about Gen X users swapping theirs for Now straps so there is that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I really like the concept of Nows, but if you get them at the very least budget to replace the ladders and ratchets with Burtons. Honestly, I'd recommend replacing the entire straps.
> 
> My Nows are currently sitting on the sidelines with a busted toe ratchet and the ladders are chewed the shit. They might have 10-12 days of use on them.


The Drive straps are pretty good. But the buckles.... to be replaced right away.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Now's skate hinge is legit and while the straps have improved over the years the ratchets still suck. GenX is the best binding I've ever ridden. Or get Nows and throw on Burton or Union straps.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Now's skate hinge is legit and while the straps have improved over the years the ratchets still suck. GenX is the best binding I've ever ridden. Or get Nows and throw on Burton or Union straps.


It's kind of strange that the ratchets were the biggest issue on my Gen 1 NOW Drives and I forked out a few weeks ago for the Jones NOW Drives for this year and the ratchets still suck. The badassness of the bindings make up for the ratchets but it's too bad that's still a consistent issue still being addressed with their bindings. I don't mid the straps at all. I have 11 boots and the Large fit good. Buckles though just kinda suck. I'd still say go NOW for your PYL.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There are reviews of both on angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## ratking20 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm leaning toward the drives. Kinda wanna try something new. But online I've read that a size 10 boot has problems fitting into both med and large bindings. So now I'm not sure. I also have both feet in a positive angle. And I'm not sure if the preset highback angle would be good for that.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ratking20 said:


> I'm leaning toward the drives. Kinda wanna try something new. But online I've read that a size 10 boot has problems fitting into both med and large bindings. So now I'm not sure. I also have both feet in a positive angle. And I'm not sure if the preset highback angle would be good for that.


Get the Mediums


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ratking20 said:


> I'm leaning toward the drives. Kinda wanna try something new. But online I've read that a size 10 boot has problems fitting into both med and large bindings. So now I'm not sure. I also have both feet in a positive angle. And I'm not sure if the preset highback angle would be good for that.


The Drive is Jeremy Jones binding of choice, he rides double positive. I rode Larges with size 10 Ride Insanos, only because I got them dirt cheap. No bueno, couldn't even get close to centering them and the toe cap barely stayed on. Got Mediums and zero issues centering and with boot fit. I've used size 10s and 9.5s in a lot of different burton bindings as well. 

Get the mediums.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I ride ++ as well, on both Drives and Pilots. No issues at all.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Get the Mediums





Phedder said:


> The Drive is Jeremy Jones binding of choice, he rides double positive. I rode Larges with size 10 Ride Insanos, only because I got them dirt cheap. No bueno, couldn't even get close to centering them and the toe cap barely stayed on. Got Mediums and zero issues centering and with boot fit. I've used size 10s and 9.5s in a lot of different burton bindings as well.
> 
> Get the mediums.





F1EA said:


> I ride ++ as well, on both Drives and Pilots. No issues at all.


What those guys said. You'll be perfectly fine in mediums.


----------

